# How to tell the difference between AWP and others.



## JustinHall112 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey guys I have an 03 2.0 Jetta and I just bought a 1.8t motor. It was supposed to be out of a 2005 GLI. So engine code AWP. From what I know the intake manifold ports are supposed to be larger in size than the others and mine doesnt look that way to me. I just took that and the valve cover off to get them powder coated and noticed that the ports look small. The gauges that came with the swap are out of a GLI and everything looked good. The timing belt cover sticker says AWP but Im thinking I might have got ripped off. Any opinions on how to tell if I really have an AWP would great. I could get some pictures up if needed. TIA


_Modified by JustinHall112 at 1:41 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## SkipGLI (Jan 22, 2010)

AWP motors are small port I believe.


----------



## JustinHall112 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (SkipGLI)*

Do you know if it says AWP on the motor at all?


----------



## burble X2 (Dec 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinHall112* »_Do you know if it says AWP on the motor at all?


it's stamped on the head.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (burble X2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burble X2* »_
it's stamped on the head. 

Not all of them have that stamp. There should be a sticker on the cover over the timing belt telling you the engine code.


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*

the only large port headed motors in the US were the AEB, and those were from the B5 A4 and Passat only. 
the VW small chassis cars (Jetta, Golf, etc) never got the largeport head. and they are internal waterpump motors as well.
i suspect you did not do your research and seem a bit unhappy about that.
this is copied straight from the FAQ. perhaps you should have spent some time there....

_Quote, originally posted by *THE FAQ!!!!!* »_
1.8t Engine Codes
How to find your Engine Code:
Location on Head, Location on Block
Picture shows location of code on head. Picture is of a transverse motor but the tab is in the same physical location of the block in a longitudinal setup.
*Note: There are a few cases where no stamp will exist on the head. The first are the 2001 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition vehicles which were not stamped from the factory. The other case would be if the head was replaced as a result of some kind of engine mechanical failure (ie Timing belt with valve damage).
US Market Volkswagen
2000 Golf/Jetta: AWD
2001 Golf/Jetta: AWW
2002+ Golf/Jetta: AWP
1997-1999 Passat: AEB
1999-2001 Passat: ATW
2001 Passat: AUG/AWM
2002-2004 Passat: AMB
1999-2000 Beetle: APH
2001+ Beetle: AWV
2002 Beetle Turbo S: AWP
US Market Audi
1997-1999 A4: AEB
2000 A4: ATW
2001 A4: AWM
2002 A4: AMB
2000-2001 TT 180hp: ATC,AJQ,APX,APP,ARY,AUQ
2001-2004 TT 180hp: AWP
2001-2002 TT 225hp: AMU,BAM
2003-2004 TT 225hp: BEA
_____________________________________________
VW/Audi Engine Info
-058 Block: external water pump
-06A Block: internal water pump
-Displacement: 1.8L (1781cc)
-Firing Order: 1-3-4-2
-Cylinder #1 is next to the timing belt
-All catbacks are 2.17"
-Oil Capacity: 4.6qt (4.35L)
-Head bolt size: 11mm AEB, 10mm all others
-Engine Mount Assembly/Mounting Info
Engine dimensions for OE engines:
* Bore size - 81mm (3.19in)
* Stroke - 86.4mm (3.40in)
* Rod Length - 144mm
Volkswagen Engine Info
Engine Code: AWD
Model Years: 2000 (11/99 on)
Compression Ratio: 9.5:1
Horsepower (SAE Net): 150hp @ 5700RPM
Torque: 155ft. [email protected] 1750RPM
ECU: Motronic ME7.5
DP Size: 55mm (2.17")
Turbo: K03
OE Boost: .6 Bar (8.7psi)
Engine Code: APH
Model Years: 2000
Compression Ratio: 9.5:1
Horsepower (SAE Net): 150hp @ 5500RPM
Torque: 155ft. [email protected] 1950RPM
ECU: Motronic ME7.5
DP Size: 50mm (1.97")
Turbo: K03
OE Boost: .6 Bar (8.7psi)
Engine Code: AWW/AWV
Model Years: 2001 (07/00 on)
Compression Ratio: 9.3:1 (Officially, though in practice its 9.5:1 as other 1.8t motors)
Horsepower (SAE Net): 150hp @ 5700RPM
Torque: 162ft. [email protected] 1950RPM
ECU: Motronic ME 7.5
DP Size: 50mm (1.97")
Turbo: K03s
OE Boost: .6 Bar (8.7psi)
Engine Code: AWP
Model Years: 2002+ (06/01 on)
Compression Ratio: 9.5:1
Horsepower (SAE Net): 180hp @ 5500RPM
Torque: 174ft. [email protected] 1950RPM
ECU: Motronic ME7.5
DP Size: 50mm (1.97")
Turbo: K03s
OE Boost: .8 Bar (11.6psi)
Audi Engine Info
Engine Code: AEB,ATW,AUG
Model Years: 1997-2000
Compression Ratio: 9.5:1
Horsepower (SAE Net): 150 @ 5700 RPM
Torque: 155 ft. [email protected] 1750 RPM
ECU: 97-99.5 Motronic ME3.8.2/ME5.9, 2000+ is Motronic ME7.1
DP Size: 50mm (1.97")
Turbo: K03
OE Boost: .6 Bar (8.7psi)
Engine Code: AWM
Model Years: 2001-2005
Compression Ratio: 9.3:1
Horsepower (SAE Net): 170 @ 5900 RPM
Torque: 166 ft. lbs. @ 1950 RPM
ECU: Motronic ME7.1
DP Size: 50mm (1.97")
Turbo: K03s
OE Boost: .6 Bar (8.7psi)
_____________________________________________
Head Differences between Engine Codes
** Size of intake/exhaust ports (image), AEB only US spec head to have larger ports.*
* Use of tensioners (VVT or non-VVT)
* Valve covers
* Camshaft gear (06A vs 058)
* Hall sensor/CPS Shutter window - AEB has 1 window, all others have 4
_____________________________________________
Crank Info
1.8T crankshaft guide - Thanks Bobq
* 058 Old Style
Came in the 058 external waterpump blocks only in longitudinal cars.(A4, Passat) These all have the “short”, small diameter snout. These cranks are all cast, and come with a toothed 60-2 wheel. There are 2 versions– the difference being the spigot on flywheel end.
o Manual These have a pilot bearing pressed into the bulbous spigot on the flywheel end.
o Automatic- This has a much flatter protrusion on the flywheel end and no provision for a pilot bearing.
* 06A New Style
These came in all 06A blocks with internal waterpump, both longitudinal and transverse. (Some codes AWD, AWW, AWP, AMB, AMU, AWM) These all have the “long”, large diameter snout. These cranks are cast or forged, and come with a windowed 60-2 wheel. There are 3 versions
o Transverse manual/automatic- These are all forged and have provision for a pilot bearing to be pressed into the bulbous spigot on the flywheel end, but no bearing is installed.
o Longitudinal manual- These are all cast and have a pilot bearing pressed into the bulbous spigot on the flywheel end.
o Longitudinal automatic- These are all cast and have a much flatter spigot on the flywheel end and no provision for a pilot bearing.
* Notes:
o 058 and 06A cranks are not interchangeable- they must match the block.
o Transverse applications can use any of the above listed cranks.
o Longitudinal manual applications can use the transverse forged crank with the installation of a pilot bearing. They may also use the longitudinal automatic crank if an adapter is machined to accept the pilot bearing.
o Longitudinal automatic applications can use the transverse forged crank, or longitudinal manual crank if the spigot on the flywheel is machined down to clear the torque converter.
o Trigger wheels are physically interchangeable, but early "bar" style sensors can only go in early blocks.
o The early toothed wheel is better for SEM applications

* Cast Cranks
 o AEB,ATW,AMB, AWM
* Forged Cranks
o AWD,AWW,AWP

_____________________________________________
Other Misc Info:

* 2nd O2 sensor on AWD can be tapped for A/F gauge
* AWP engines lack Fuse 6
* AWD had slightly different fitting coilpacks, they use clips and allen keys to be secured.
* The AEB engine code(non-dbw) has the largest intake ports and consequently is one of the most in demand head's to put on our cars.
* APH engines have a "baby" K03 turbo--not same as Golf and TT
* APH engines have the 2L exhaust
* APH engines have a smaller Intercooler (even smaller than Golf part). Less air through turbo = less boost.
* APH engines have Small Injectors, and 3 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator (sufficient for 150HP that’s it; maybe 160 max.)
* Looks like Golf 1.8T is a "hardware 180 HP" motor. The NB 1.8T is a "hardware 150 HP" motor. (ie Making 180HP Golf=software change; making 180HP NB=changing above parts)
* All AEB/ATW block are external water pump blocks, All others are internal
* All valve covers are interchangeable (from any engine code to any engine code).





_Modified by vortechMK3 at 6:19 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## burble X2 (Dec 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *najob08* »_
Not all of them have that stamp. There should be a sticker on the cover over the timing belt telling you the engine code.


all awp's are stamped, however. and since this is what he says he bought, there should be a stamping. if there isn't, then there's a problem.


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *burble X2* »_
all awp's are stamped, however. and since this is what he says he bought, there should be a stamping. if there isn't, then there's a problem.


i guess you didnt read the FAQ either. maybe thats the problem. and no, not all AWP's are stamped. my worked over AWP head is not stamped.

_Quote, originally posted by *THE FAQ!!!!* »_**Note: There are a few cases where no stamp will exist on the head. The first are the 2001 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition vehicles which were not stamped from the factory. The other case would be if the head was replaced as a result of some kind of engine mechanical failure (ie Timing belt with valve damage).*
*
*
*
**
*


_Modified by vortechMK3 at 6:22 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (burble X2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burble X2* »_all awp's are stamped, however. and since this is what he says he bought, there should be a stamping. if there isn't, then there's a problem.

incorrect, my factory OEM AWP head was not stamped!


----------



## JustinHall112 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (18T_BT)*

Thats the other thing I was concerned about. I thought they were all stamped too and mine is not. And I did do my research actually. But it was the excitment of buying the motor that made me overlook a few things. I checked out things that I could think of off the top of my head and they all checked out.


----------



## clarke14 (Apr 25, 2012)

quick question, i got an jetta 1.8t aww motor and was wondering if the beetle APH head would fit on my block?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

clarke14 said:


> quick question, i got an jetta 1.8t aww motor and was wondering if the beetle APH head would fit on my block?


Yes. Any 1.8t head will fit. If you were going to swap a large port head(AEB) you need to change the cam gear and trigger wheel but any 1.8t head will fit on any 1.8t block.:thumbup:


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

All blocks have a stamp on engine codes on the thermostat side close to flywheel on a 45 degree edge, tough to explain but it's there


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

David_Tedder said:


> All blocks have a stamp on engine codes on the thermostat side close to flywheel on a 45 degree edge, tough to explain but it's there


my AWP from my buddies 20th and a couple others i've had..had no markings or stickers at all saying AWP.

i have seen the marking you speak of though.


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

^ strange I have 4 blocks in my garage and all have it , oh well I guess there's some blanks out there lol


----------



## MR_CHARLES (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm in the same situation here... bought a head and forgot to check the little tab that says AWP. A year later I went to pull it out to get it assembled and I can't tell if it's AWP or not. The only thing I can tell is that it does have the VVT (due to the POS cam chain tensioner that costs $900...) :banghead:
If anyone could post pictures of their AWP head it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

